# Need help finding chords



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Where can I find the chords/chord progression/music for Jeff Christies' "Yellow River".

Thanks


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the Ultimate Guitar app for the iPad and it is on there. Try www.ultimateguitar.com


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this one. 
http://chordify.net/chords/christie-yellow-river-jeff-christie


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Got it...thanks guys.

Frank


----------

